# Android app that shows lates photo on a FTP in fullscreen



## rawshooter (Jan 31, 2017)

I would like an Android tablet to display the latest photos during a photoshoot. Got the camera to transfer jpgs to a local FTP. 

But I still need an app that scans that FTP and displays always the latest photo in fullscreen. Is there such a thing?


----------

